# what to do with reclaimed barn wood?



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

so in my area reclaimed barn wood is cheapish and plenty available. Being new to woodworking and learning about wood in general
does anyone use this? could it be planed down for usable projects? who uses it and for what?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Barn wood is really desirable. You can do just about anything with barnwood from farm tables to cabinets and whatever you can think of. 
I've seen barnwood to be quite expensive.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

My wife loves this frame I made for her. She ordered a huge canvas of us with our old barn in the background so I made the frame from some planks that I had to remove from it. I also made a 5x7 and a 4x6 frame from it


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

What kind of wood is it? Barns are seldom built with primo material and barnwood gets a lot of exposure to weather, etc. If you're talking about the framing timbers, there might be some good wood in there. Wood siding not so much.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

in my area almost everyday a new post go up on cg.....it includes any and everything related to barnwood. So yes siding timbers is a big part of it but internal pieces are also plentiful 

nblasa - awesome idea!!!! and it looks great!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

If it has even a few nails that you can see, burn it for firewood.

I have made several extensive projects for customers with reclaimed timbers. It was a royal pia and not worth it too me.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I use all kinds of reclaimed barn wood aged between 100 - 150 years old . I plane a lot of it too depending on what part of the barn it came from like floor boards for example . The boards that come from the walls i leave the way they are . There are all kinds of things to make with barn wood :smile:


----------



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

I made all of my aunts an uncles barnwood frames from my nannies old barn. Included the pic of the barn for memory!

Sorry pic is upside down!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good gravy, that is some birdhouses.

I have built cabinets for a butler's pantry out of the old barn wood. I thought the woman was crazy but they did look good. She paid $9.00 a bd ft for the old barn wood. Around west Tennessee a lot of the old barns were made out of red and white oak because it is easy to get. There are many made out of American Chestnut also and that stuff is really high.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Old Barns are generally made of whatever trees are locally obtainable.
Transportation wasn't like today.
Here the trees are oak and occasional hickory. Some beams are surprisingly large and over 12" x 12". The siding is similarly from local woods.

My cousin in N/W Ohio just had a barn blown down from a tornado like wind. Sad to see, because he won't be rebuilding, and also sad because he is a 5 hour drive from me, so I won't be getting any of it.
All oak and hickory. 

If you want straight clean planks, with perfect grains and coloring, barn wood is not for you. If you like a rustic appeal, and know how to accentuate the age and variations, you clamor for it.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

go to Etsy.com and type in reclaimed barn wood and see how many different items these days are made from it and how much it goes for. You will be surprised.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

tito5 said:


> so in my area reclaimed barn wood is cheapish and plenty available. Being new to woodworking and learning about wood in general
> does anyone use this? could it be planed down for usable projects? who uses it and for what?


What you can do with the wood all depends upon what the wood is.

What condition it is in.

How much of it you have.

The size of the planks.

etc, etc

George


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Old Barns are generally made of whatever trees are locally obtainable.
> Transportation wasn't like today.
> Here the trees are oak and occasional hickory. Some beams are surprisingly large and over 12" x 12". The siding is similarly from local woods.
> 
> ...


Road trip? I'll drive. Lol


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah. 
He's selling it off. I don't now if the trip would be worth it plus the cost of the wood. I've never asked what prices were.
Trust me, I've been considering it. It's a visit back to where I was born and partially raised.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Yeah.
> He's selling it off. I don't now if the trip would be worth it plus the cost of the wood. I've never asked what prices were.
> Trust me, I've been considering it. It's a visit back to where I was born and partially raised.


He's your cousin. It should be free.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> What you can do with the wood all depends upon what the wood is.
> 
> What condition it is in.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is why I started this thread, wwt is a resourceful group I figured you guys could give me some good ideas on some things to make.....the rustic furniture and maybe some outdoor type furniture may be the ticket....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Google barnwood furniture, click images. 
Lots of ideas. Can't wait to see what you have.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dom.
He's trying to re-coup what the insurance won't quit all cover so he can at least get up a smaller building.
I respect his need for the $$$$'s


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Do these birds know that they live in a castle? What a birdhouse!


----------



## goXtreme (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/frames-etc-37413/

The barnwood starts on post #29.

It is a total P.I.A. to work with unless you are lucky enough to get some that is all the same thickness.

Me myself, I think it is ugly, but dayyumm people love it and will pay DEARLY for it.

I just got asked to make a 60X24X24 display case for a huge Northern Pike, after pretty much telling him that I didn't want to make it, and he probably couldn't afford it, the guy told me to make it and did not even hesitate when I told him starting price was $1,000.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I have been making lots of things with reclaimed barn wood. I also get lots of industrial wood containers and pallets. Not the usually pine 40 x48 pallets but Oak and Ash ones made with some nice wood. Usually new and used only once. 

I have a shop on Etsy.com and sales are coming as fast as I can make items. I looked through one category this morning (furniture) and found a few examples for you. 

This is a shelf made from reclaimed wood and steel pipe. Price is $795..









This is a reclaimed wood coffee table, price is $925..









This is a kitchen island made of reclaimed wood. Price is $1500..









This is not a reclaimed wood table but I thought it was very cool. Its made of wood in layers. I know some of you real good woodworkers could make something nicer than this. price $960. I think it could sell for more. 



























I plan on making an island table similar to the one above but from stud grade pine. I found a place to get lots of it with nice knots and it's straight as it can be. I'll size it and then age it when I get it done. 

Then there are all kinds of small things to make from that stuff like bread boxes and bird houses.


----------

